# what kind of bow do you guys shoot



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

pse bow madness/easton st epics/ rage 3 blade or cabelas fx-3/ bone collector sight /


----------



## biggame123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hoyt alphamax
rage broadheads
carbon express hunter arrows


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

mathews drenalin goldtip velocity400s spot hogg real deal sight and ripcord rest. 10.5" doinker multi rod stab for hunting


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

biggame123 said:


> Hoyt alphamax
> rage broadheads
> carbon express hunter arrows


sure.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

$$$ said:


> sure.


haha zach your always trollin so hard hahaha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

2009 diamond iceman


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hoyt as of now.. but that might change in a little bit.. not sure yet... 

i got a couple of them right now


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

who u thinkin about going to? if you dont mind me asking, u can pm me also


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha zach your always trollin so hard hahaha


he is a fake account. i know him


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bowtech invasion/g5 broad heads/ st axis arrows/ truglo sights/ octane quiver and stabilizer


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

l l
v v and rage broadheads vapor trail custom strings and cables


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bowtech invasion


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thinkin bout splitting between Mathews for hunting and a supra or dominator for comp... But we'll see, gotta be able to get a pse target rig in low Letoff first...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Why in the world would you get a mathews hunting bow? And I thought you liked your ve+?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathews has bows I like in shooter ata range 32-35ish... I do like it, but I may be done with hoyts after this season...


----------



## bowhuntmichigan (Oct 19, 2011)

2008 Limbsaver DZ-32, Rip cord arrow rest, Easton Flatline Arrows, Trophy Ridge Sight, Muzzy Mx-3


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pse stinger.. after christmas i will either have the PSE bowmadness or the PSE Evo... not sure/ yet easton axis arrows right now but as of this friday i will have pse radial X-weave's / trophy ridge revolution drop away Oh and im gettin FOBs friday:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elite Z-28


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Mathews dxt and the rest is in my sig.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

2011 axe 7 with some x weaves


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

awirtz26 said:


> 2011 axe 7 with some x weaves


How do you like those x-weaves?


----------



## wiskerbisket (Oct 19, 2011)

2012 Bowmadness XS, G5 Montec. I just upgraded to this bow from a PSE Primos STL that I had for years, then I shot this bow and fell in love. I was conflicted between the XS an XL and went with the shorter one because Im always in a climber and the shorter axle to axle felt better. However longer shots are more difficult to master because any slight movement equals feet past 30 yards. Love it regardless!! Smoothest bow I have ever shot, hands down.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

08' martin cheetah 60lbs / vforce arrows/ muzzy 100/ trophy ridge drop away/ apex 1 pin

Hopefully upgrading to PSE soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll shoot anything that flings an arrow. My favorite is my AMF "Little Wing" that I've had since I was a kid. She pulls #[email protected]" and 60% of the time, she works every time.

I hunt with a 2011 Limbsaver "Speedzone" set to #70 and 29". Smooth, fast and quiet with one pin shooting minute of whitetail" out to 30+. Go ahead, call her ugly... She may be a 2 at 10, but she can shoot the lights out.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

2011 Bowtech Assassin black opps NAP stab, octane rest:thumbs_do ,tree limb quiver, & bone collector sight


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

mines all in the signature, and there are some pics on my profile album.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Jake, you're thinkin of leaving Hoyt for comp? You think you'll like PSE's line up better than your ve+?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

idk why nobody suggests a mathews conquest triumph, plus there is the apex line and the conquest 4


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Martin Cheetah '09
Hoyt AM35 '09
Hoyt Vectrix '07
Elite GT500 '10


----------



## LittleD_98 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow what a group!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gasp! 

I never thought you would have parted away with Hoyt.

what kind of Mathews were you thinking? just asking.

I'm curious as to what they're gonna come out with this year.


N7709K said:


> Mathews has bows I like in shooter ata range 32-35ish... I do like it, but I may be done with hoyts after this season...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't yet, and might not. It depends on tue bows they put out.

Isaac, I don't think I will at first, but I think I can get used to them


----------



## big_quillie (Oct 19, 2011)

Deer hunting
-Mission- Voyager
trophy ridge punisher sight
limbsaver s coil
NAP quick tune
Turkey hunting
PSE Brute
same accesories as other bow.

I like to turkey hunt with the brute because it has a short ata and works well in a blind.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I'm curious what they will come out woith this year. I am and am not hoping they come out with something I would want because if they do then I will want it and then I will buy another bow, and that's good because I would have another bow but then that would be bad because I would probably choke up $800 on another bow which I dont want to do.


N7709K said:


> I haven't yet, and might not. It depends on tue bows they put out.
> 
> Isaac, I don't think I will at first, but I think I can get used to them


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

right now im talkin to strother archery on a sponsorship so i may be pickin up a vanquish for hunting and an inspire for 3d


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you shoot a strothers now? Or are you trying to sign with them to get bows?


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

'10 Martin cheetah


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

bear charge but trying to sell it


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Z7 xtreme
IQ bow sight
Stokerized Concealment Hunter stabilizer
Trophy Taker rest


----------



## bowhuntjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

mathews z7 magnum, for now ..


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bear strike
carbon express selects
rage 2blades


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if mathews comes out with a dual cam target rig there is a very good chance i'm jumping ship... if not, then i'll look at pse


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mission Craze! gold tip xt hunter arrows. tru glo 5 pin tool less sight. mini s coil stabilizer. tru fire hurricane release. and QAD rest..


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

2011 pse vendetta xs 60 lbs 2012 pse EVO mossy oak camo carbon force radial x weave arrows 100 grain rages


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2007 Hoyt Nexus 36lbs 26in draw 








2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd 46lbs 50% Let off 27in draw


----------

